

Would you pay for this: A business that helps you test business ideas - dmd149

I have ideas for businesses everyday, however, I lose interest in them very quickly. I'd like to be able to test and validate the ideas before I lose interest.<p>The problem is, launching a test site is a pain in the butt. It requires<p>a) purchasing a domain and directing it to a landing page
b) creating a landing page/sales page (unbounce is pretty good for this)
c) launching an ad-words campaign
d) installing analytics
e) installing a payment/signup system to see if people will pay or signup<p>Here's my question, would you pay for a service that<p>a) allows you to "rent" domains for short periods of time (with the option to purchase it later)<p>b) put up a well designed generic landing page (simple text/photo editor available)<p>c) have built in Adwords (or equivalent) tools<p>d) have built in analytics data<p>e) has a built in signup/payment form for customers<p>The idea is that for a flat monthly fee, you'd be able to put up X number of test sites to validate your idea without wasting time having to do all the tedious stuff.<p>If you have experience putting up test sites, what is the most annoying part about the process?
======
alonsebastian
I came up with pretty much the same idea last week, and then I found Launch
Rock [<http://launchrock.com/>] and left it behind... Hope it helps at least
for comparing what you plan to what they have.

~~~
dmd149
Yes I'm come across launch rock, and they look great, though it seems like
it's a way to promote a product that is planning on being launched, rather
then testing whether or not an idea is viable.

Do you think LaunchRock is good for testing products that don't exist yet and
where the creator doesn't know whether or not he wants to make the product?
For example, I want to see whether or not people would buy...a new type of
skateboard I'm thinking of making. Do you think launchrock would work for
this?

------
pdenya
<http://unbounce.com> has b d and e and they're doing pretty well. I don't
know of any domain rental services but unbounce will host your landing page.
The adwords integration would be pretty nice depending on how well it's done.
Adwords isn't terribly difficult to setup for a new site as it is.

